

Jacob Applebaum's 30C3 Talk about the recent NSA Revelations - pastr
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0w36GAyZIA

======
fpp
If any judges from now on will take their job serious they will not accept any
computer or similar (mobile phone, tablet, etc) electronic device data /
network data as evidence particularly when there might be a political
background to a case.

